
Lockdown eased: Netherlands and France plan to re-open primary schools - jcassee
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/21/lockdown-eased-netherlands-and-france-plan-to-re-open-primary-schools
======
adreamingsoul
Norway has also re-opened kindergarten (1-3 year olds) and later this
week/next the next levels will be opened.

